# Ludwigia inclinata 'Curly' Flower



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised this morning with a nice little Ludwigia inclinata 'Curly' flower and just wanted to share some pics.



















~ Adam


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic flower! May we add it to the plantfinder database to help others identify the plant?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Absolutely! I will give you a heads up though, I have like 3 more flowers that should open tomorrow and I'm hoping to get some better sunlight to get some better shots.

~ Adam


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Anymore flowers? That is really beautiful Adam


----------

